# HELP Omni vs. Warpig



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Idk about the Omni but the Warpig is not a back country board. Maybe mountain pig would be better if you want a pig series. I haven’t ridden the mountain pig


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You have a freeride groomer board and a jack of all trades volume shift. Pretty different boards here. 

For mostly sled access terrain from Bataleon I'd go Camel Toe. Still tips apart a groomer too when you ride resort. From Ride you're better off with a Mtn Pig or Super Pig. Warpig is good, but just good honestly. If you're interested in volume shift loom at the K2 Party Platter, Niche Pyre, or Lib Orca. 

My personally sled board of choice is the Rome Ravine. Good for steeps and low angle and you can play around and have fun on it.


----------



## Jabba (Sep 27, 2019)

I've got a 2019 warpig it's a great board that feels at home in the park or on the groomers and in the pow..... absolutely love mine I think good for someone who wants a single board that can do almost everything.... I'm tempted for the 2020 model the base looks so good


----------

